# Which tools to avoid being a tool?



## CJB85 (2/4/19)

Hey guys, picked up a used Zeus single today and need to start building my own stuff at some point. I have not bought any tools to build coils, or re-wick yet. 

Can the experts please let me know what I should be considering when looking for tools and what I can leave out (dust collectors)?
Are there any sets that stand out in terms of quality and are there junkers that should be avoided at all costs?

I will probably never be building for mechanical, or high powered setups, so think in terms of simple single coil builds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (2/4/19)

*Coil Mandrel*











Stanley 4-in-1 Pocket Screwdriver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/4/19)

I got one of these from evolution vapes for R250. All you need. Dont really need a ohm meter if you have regulated mod, but for the price its perfect, nothing broke yet just got a decent R30  scissor from dischem with it.
I also bought a coil jig later on, but that is not really nessasary, still cant decde if it actually work better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Beserker786 (2/4/19)

well, as a minimum, you will need:
a resistance checker (like the geekvape 521 tab)
a flush cut pliers (or you can use a nail clipper)
Ceramic tweezers / thin long nose with insulated handles
mandrel for coiling (you may also use the screwdriver shafts, if you know what diameter they are , you're looking for 2.5 - 3.0 mm which are most common)
sharp Scissors!
usually the tanks/RDA/RTA etc come with the required tools for the connectors, so you can pass on those.
Ive got a mini geekvape kit, and it works great over the past year and half

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/4/19)

@Rob Fisher is the Tool Master. He will tell you what's the best and where to get them.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> @Rob Fisher is the Tool Master. He will tell you what's the best and where to get them.



@CJB85 Sharp decent scissors are a must! Vape Shears have proved to be the best. Coil Master ceramic coil rods have been a fantastic purchase. A squape atty rubber is another must in the toolkit and has saved my butt many times with stubborn atties and boro tank glass. Decent wire cutters. High-quality hex and screwdrivers saves you and your atties in the long run. Bent tweezers are another must and helps with wicking. Ceramic tweezers another must. And a decent pair of long nose pliers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (2/4/19)

Love those tools @Rob Fisher !

I still need to get some good bent tweezers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (2/4/19)

Spend a little extra and get a decent tool kit. With a cheaper set you sacrifice quility on thing like the wire cutter and scissors. 

Coil Masters tool kits are top quility and you can also check out the Wotofo tool kit. Sir Vape has the Wotofo kit and the price is not bad. 

You will also need a Coil cleaning brush.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (2/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @CJB85 Sharp decent scissors are a must! Vape Shears have proved to be the best. Coil Master ceramic coil rods have been a fantastic purchase. A squape atty rubber is another must in the toolkit and has saved my butt many times with stubborn atties and boro tank glass. Decent wire cutters. High-quality hex and screwdrivers saves you and your atties in the long run. Bent tweezers are another must and helps with wicking. Ceramic tweezers another must. And a decent pair of long nose pliers.
> 
> View attachment 162401


Thank you!
Any recommendations for where to purchase from?


----------



## Lingogrey (2/4/19)

For the price, this kit is absolutely wonderful:

https://www.vapeking.co.za/coil-master-diy-kit-mini-v2.html
https://bossvape.co.za/collections/hardware/products/coil-master-diy-kit-mini-v2

I used to have the 'full-sized' Coil Master Kit (Version 1 or 2, I can't remember now. I think that the current version in circulation is version 3), which was / is about 2.5 times the price, and this beats it hands down. The slightly smaller tools (especially the wire cutters, which are great; but also to a lesser extent the bent tweezers) are actually easier to work with, the quality is really good, the screwdriver (which works well) bits double as coil jigs (imho just as easy to wrap coils on {and more versatile with allowing thicker and flat wire} as any coil master coiling kit), and the case is really sturdy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (2/4/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Spend a little extra and get a decent tool kit. With a cheaper set you sacrifice quility on thing like the wire cutter and scissors.
> 
> Coil Masters tool kits are top quility and you can also check out the Wotofo tool kit. Sir Vape has the Wotofo kit and the price is not bad.
> 
> You will also need a Coil cleaning brush.


If the Wotofo one is R515.00, does this not make more sense?
https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/tools/products/authentic-coil-master-v3-diy-kit


----------



## CaliGuy (2/4/19)

@CJB85 that more expensive Coil Master Kit is also cool as it includes a Build Tab for testing firing your coils.

I think we have covered all the options and price points.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/19)

CJB85 said:


> Thank you!
> Any recommendations for where to purchase from?



Mmmm trying to remember... the high-quality screw and hex drivers were from Amazon.com, the ceramic rods I got originally from Vapers Corner but I'm sure a few vape shops stock them now... the Vape Shears I got direct from them in the USA and from Throat Punch (out of stock). The red rubber coated tweezers I got from Cape Watch company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

